# The Mount Hospital, Eastleigh



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

The Mount Hospital in Bishopstoke, Hampshire was a popular smaller hospital which mostly focused on rehabilitation for elderly patients but had various other outpatients' departments.

The Mount started as small private estate with the first house built by a wealthy farmer in 1844. It was later bought by a Captain Hargreaves in the 1870s. When he died it was bought by a Mr Cotton who rebuilt it in 1893. His imposing Victorian mansion replete with impressive tower forms the heart of the site. It originally had impressive gardens too suitable for a house of its standing with an arboretum, formal gardens and a Victorian water garden. In 1927 it was sold to Hampshire County Council who converted it into a hospital reusing the original Victorian house, as well as building a range of other buildings including another impressive art deco-ish ward building. 


A selection of many photos.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

Love the old letterbox. This place looks horrific, wish people had more respect for derelict/rundown property. I'm all up for preserving these relics, but this is not needed. Great Pics by the way!


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. Apparently it was only closed down within the last 8/9 years, you expect some degradation but I wish Chavs wouldn't go around smashing up toilets and windows all the time.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

waley_bean said:


> Thank you. Apparently it was only closed down within the last 8/9 years, you expect some degradation but I wish Chavs wouldn't go around smashing up toilets and windows all the time.



I agree with you there  On the note of Chavs, there was a program called Genius that was hosted by Dave Gorman and one of the inventions on this program was a vending machine with crockery in it. Now....wouldn't this be a better investment for the local councils. They don’t need to worry about graffiti and vandalism as this would provide the ideal solution for ferral children to break things. Or......people who have crockery to get rid of, they could simply donate it to the cause. It can then be destroyed in a safer environment and the Chavs have been fulfilled with the pleasure of smashing the s**t out of stuff that is not theirs. I'm sorry for the rant, but its not needed.


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

Doubt the Chavs would pay for the use of the vending machine though, they would probably break into it. lol. It always seems to be toilets doesn't it? I don't get it. lol.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

waley_bean said:


> Doubt the Chavs would pay for the use of the vending machine though, they would probably break into it. lol. It always seems to be toilets doesn't it? I don't get it. lol.



Your probably right. Bring back national service


----------



## bonecollector (May 18, 2011)

This is nice to see.
Its been on my to-do list for ages.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellc0m (May 18, 2011)

*Amazing *

This place looks great! Any problems in terms of access or security when you visited?


----------



## ChrisR (May 19, 2011)

ellc0m said:


> This place looks great! Any problems in terms of access or security when you visited?



This is po-po land now! Apparently they're pretty much always around and catching people. A bit late, as even last year when I visited it was well beyond repair.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 19, 2011)

ellc0m said:


> This place looks great! Any problems in terms of access or security when you visited?


It's not a good idea to ask these questions in public - anyone can look at these forums, and the answer might attract unwanted attention  

Anyway, some great photos - nice find!


----------



## nelly (May 19, 2011)

Nice explore


----------



## waley_bean (May 19, 2011)

ellc0m said:


> This place looks great! Any problems in terms of access or security when you visited?



Will pm you.


----------



## Snips86x (May 19, 2011)

You will need to join in order to see the comments though.


----------



## waley_bean (May 19, 2011)

I have seen from other member's photos pics of the fireplace and stairwell in the old building, didn't get to photograph those sadly.


----------



## krela (May 19, 2011)

anpanman said:


> You will need to join in order to see the comments though.



You think security companies and the police don't know how to sign up to websites? :twitcy:

ellc0m, welcome to the site but please read the forum rules as your post breaks them.


----------



## waley_bean (May 21, 2011)

More pics:


----------



## Cuban B. (May 21, 2011)

I thought this place would've been in much worse nick, it doesn't look too bad inside, just a bit empty. Good report.


----------



## waley_bean (May 21, 2011)

Cuban B. said:


> I thought this place would've been in much worse nick, it doesn't look too bad inside, just a bit empty. Good report.



The upper levels of the old house are getting dodgy, a lot of black mould, which is why I didn't go onto the roof. A lot of vandalism too sadly.


----------



## ® Andy (May 23, 2011)

Can't believe the state it's in these days. I was 1st to report on it 3ish years ago (hence why my descriptive words of on the site from my 1st blog post seem to preface many of the reports afterwards) just after the pikeys had first got in and wrecked the roof. It was damp but could have been saved and indeed I spoke to the local protection officer on that very topic because the mansion was/is a locally listed building.

Was getting ropey when I last bothered in late 2009, but now it's totally freaking mullered .


----------



## waley_bean (May 24, 2011)

® Andy said:


> Can't believe the state it's in these days. I was 1st to report on it 3ish years ago (hence why my descriptive words of on the site from my 1st blog post seem to preface many of the reports afterwards) just after the pikeys had first got in and wrecked the roof. It was damp but could have been saved and indeed I spoke to the local protection officer on that very topic because the mansion was/is a locally listed building.
> 
> Was getting ropey when I last bothered in late 2009, but now it's totally freaking mullered .



Yes it was in a very sad state, the extensive vandalism made me very sad indeed, I don't mind nature taking it's toll but I hate deliberate damage. I didn't see a dumb waiter, is this the place that has one or am I confused? 

Do you have a link to your pics from 3 years ago Andy?


----------



## Snips86x (May 24, 2011)

WOW! You really did cover this building. Superb Images, such a shame its like this though.


----------



## waley_bean (May 24, 2011)

anpanman said:


> WOW! You really did cover this building. Superb Images, such a shame its like this though.



Thanks, I still have more! The basement door looked like a cupboard door, almost missed going down there! Didn't do the furthest out building near the residential area though.


----------



## waley_bean (May 29, 2011)

More photos of The Mount. The furthest out building which is huge, I didn't have time to explore all of it. And some of the Head Quarters smaller building.

Head Quarters




















































Furthest out building.





































































































The old Victorian building.


----------

